# Stu's 90x45x45 Seiryu Range



## Stu Worrall (4 Jan 2014)

This is my most recent scape.  Previous one here - Stu's 90x45x45cm Tropica Tank | UK Aquatic Plant Society

*Hardscape*: Seiryu Stone
*Co2*: Pressurised via diffuser into UP atomiser
*Lighting*: ADA Solar 1 - 150w NA Green
*Filtration*: Eheim 2078 Cal Aqua Inlet, ADA P2 Lily
*Heating*: Hydor 300W External heater
*Substrate*: ADA Amazonia, Tropica Plant Substrate, Carbon and polystyrene so the stone doesnt break the tank!
*Ferts*: Tropica Plant growth Premium and Normal
*Critters*: Red Cherry Shrimp, TBC


*Note*, the plants and ferts in here have been kindly sponsored by *Tropica* so big thanks to them for this and supporting our hobby and UKAPS.  This also means there are a few test plants in there.


*Plants *

Rotala sp. ''green'' – 033A  - x10
ranunculus inundatus - 022C POT x 5
Riccardia Chamedryfolio 003D POR - x3
Ammania sp Bonsai – 1-2 grow 033 - x 3
Marsilea crenata as 1-2-Grow, - x5 (Cracking new foreground plant!)
Staurogyne repens - 049G POT - x5
Bacopa monnieri 'Compact' – x10
eleocharis sp. mini  1-2 grow- 132B -  x 7
Hemianthus callitrichoides ''Cuba'' – 048B – x 5
Vesicularia ferriei 'Weeping'

I was also going to put a line of Ludwigia arcuata stems in but I think they were out of stock
*Test plants *
*Tonina sp*- Stem-plant with small, triangular, pointed leaves sitting tight on the stem. Bright green. Makes a star-like effect in newest Growth. Needs trimming and replant of cuttings to stay good looking.Grows medium/slow.
*Rotala mini butterfly*- Tall and slender, very dark and rich red colour. Leaves very small, 2-3 mm. wide and 1 cm. long. Can be trimmed into dense, ´bushy´appearance.
*Rotala mexicana sp. ´Goias´:* Stem-plant, grows overhanging/creeping. Resembles a creeping Rotala rotundifolia,
*Crypt – Costata “Brown”* – This looks really cool, a bit like tennelus but slims at the bottom and is really brown.  Ive put this at the fonrt right under the stones.

*Penthorum Sedoides*

Also some Bucephalandra dotted around in there from my previous tank.


so it begins ...

not entirely sure the pic will show for everyone as its from facebook







will update when ive got more


----------



## Gary Nelson (4 Jan 2014)

I like it so far  just seen it on Facebook too.... Will this be the one for this years IAPLC?


----------



## Stu Worrall (4 Jan 2014)

cheers Gary. very early days and working on it now.  I had planned to start doing two scapes a year in this tank but failed due to being too busy with other work so this may well end up in IAPLC.  Ive done a lot of studying on mountain scapes and as Ive come from a Bonsai background into this I just love them!


----------



## Duran (4 Jan 2014)

looks awesome


----------



## Iain Sutherland (4 Jan 2014)

looks as strong as ever stu, thats some big old lumps of rock there... same ones from the last scape or have you been splashing out at TGM?

do like it when people post just the hardscape... gets my brain working on what it will look like planted.  Can see this in a few different forms... all of which look superb of course


----------



## Stu Worrall (4 Jan 2014)

Cheers both 

Its the same lumps out of the last scape Iain. just in a slightly different plane. Im just working out the planted parts and the sand path through some stone.

Excuse the instagram pics.  Proper camera is stuck on the tripod 

From this pic I might name this scape "jabba the hutt"!


----------



## darren636 (4 Jan 2014)

this bounty hunter is my kind of scum


----------



## Ian Holdich (4 Jan 2014)

Love it stu! 

Can't wait to see it planted!


----------



## tim (4 Jan 2014)

Superb !


----------



## Stu Worrall (4 Jan 2014)

Ian Holdich said:


> Love it stu!
> 
> Can't wait to see it planted!


 
Think i might just leave it as rock Ian 


90x45x45 - Seiryu Mountain Aquascape by Stu Worrall Photography, on Flickr


----------



## TOO (4 Jan 2014)

stuworrall said:


> Think i might just leave it as rock Ian


 
Yeah, check the winner of last year's IAPLC . Looking forward to seeing this develop.

Thomas


----------



## bogwood (5 Jan 2014)

Amazing,  looks so natural.
Have you been out on the welsh mountains snapping pictures.


----------



## Martin in Holland (5 Jan 2014)

another scape to be followed ...loving the hardscape


----------



## Stu Worrall (5 Jan 2014)

Cheers all 



bogwood said:


> Amazing, looks so natural.
> Have you been out on the welsh mountains snapping pictures.


 
Yup, all the time mr wood 

Heres a quicky Instagram via FB.


----------



## Alastair (5 Jan 2014)

Going to be another belter this one mate.  Looking forward to watching this one too


----------



## Manrock (5 Jan 2014)

Looking forward to watching this - could be better than a box set of 'Breaking Bad'!


----------



## Andy D (5 Jan 2014)

Looks great!


----------



## aliclarke86 (5 Jan 2014)

Plant list?? 

Also I've not followed one of your journals before, would you mind giving the full setup a run through? 

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## Deano3 (5 Jan 2014)

looking brilliant love the layout will be looking forward to updates


----------



## Stu Worrall (6 Jan 2014)

Thanks again all. Im hoping it will blossom   No filled shots yet as I filled it last night and its a bit cloudy at the mo due to some floaters and none of that white stuff in the filter.




aliclarke86 said:


> Plant list??
> 
> Also I've not followed one of your journals before, would you mind giving the full setup a run through?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


Just updated the first post with a full list of plants and tech 

Im hoping to upgrade to some LED's this year and retire the solar 1 as its great for everything with its point light and shimmer but doesnt help that much with video.  Loving the Futuras that are being tested by George at the moment but lots of dollar!


----------



## darren636 (6 Jan 2014)

Get your stems out !


----------



## tim (6 Jan 2014)

Looking forward to some pics of the test plants especially the tonia sp.


----------



## Stu Worrall (6 Jan 2014)

tim said:


> Looking forward to some pics of the test plants especially the tonia sp.


 
The tonia looks quite cool. I only had a few stems so I put them at the front so they should be visible.


----------



## Curvball (6 Jan 2014)

Following  hard scape is really powerful. Making me rethink my plans now...


Posted from the comfort of my iPhone...


----------



## Stu Worrall (7 Jan 2014)

just a little teaser now the cloudiness has dropped a little


90x45x45 Seiryu Tropica Aquascape by Stu Worrall Photography, on Flickr


----------



## tim (7 Jan 2014)

Teaser indeed, c'mon stu full tank shot please  Tonia looks ace btw I'll accept all your trimmings if you don't want to bin them


----------



## Alastair (7 Jan 2014)

Beautiful stu.  Very nice


----------



## aliclarke86 (7 Jan 2014)

Stu how is the hc attached to the rocks there?? I think I have seen this before but it baffles me! Looks great BTW bet it took a while to plant 

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## Stu Worrall (7 Jan 2014)

tim said:


> Teaser indeed, c'mon stu full tank shot please  Tonia looks ace btw I'll accept all your trimmings if you don't want to bin them


 
muahhhhaaa   Just sorting through everything as ive got 8Gb of tripod shots and vids so bear with me 



Alastair said:


> Beautiful stu. Very nice


 
Thanks Al 



aliclarke86 said:


> Stu how is the hc attached to the rocks there?? I think I have seen this before but it baffles me! Looks great BTW bet it took a while to plant
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


 
The ones on the left?  The rocks have seams here and I cut the HC in rockwool into 1cm cubes and stuff the rockwool in the cracks.  for smaller cracks you can just jam the HC roots in.  Sometimes it floats, others not but when it starts to grow in the roots grab on.


----------



## greenink (7 Jan 2014)

stuworrall said:


> Just sorting through everything as ive got 8Gb of tripod shots and vids so bear with me



Your photography is just sublime. Cannot even come close to replicating it!


----------



## flygja (8 Jan 2014)

Welcome back Stu! Another belter of a scape with impressive photography as always.


----------



## Stu Worrall (20 Jan 2014)

sorry for the delay. I got it planted and its been running a few weeks now.

this was the final hardscape


90x45x45cm aquascape - final hardscape by Stu Worrall Photography, on Flickr


----------



## LondonDragon (20 Jan 2014)

Another masterpiece Stu  looking forward to seeing this planted too  congrats


----------



## Pedro Rosa (20 Jan 2014)

Great hardscape 
Love those rocks.
The right side is perfect. The left side you'll certainly do a great work with plants and those rocks.

Pedro.


----------



## 1stgolf (20 Jan 2014)

Love the hardscape looks ace.


----------



## George Farmer (20 Jan 2014)

Another promising beauty from the UK's best 'scaper.


----------



## sanj (21 Jan 2014)

I feel the force is strong with this one.


----------



## Martin in Holland (21 Jan 2014)

I just have no words .......open mouth gasping only


----------



## Stu Worrall (21 Jan 2014)

Thanks all. you really are too kind.  Anything you'd change about it?  The left side isnt as strong as the right but im hoping to improve it with stems and some interesting things now and dotted around.


----------



## TOO (21 Jan 2014)

Looks strong. The curving of the substrate is rarely seen. What is the idea behind it?

Thomas


----------



## Alastair (21 Jan 2014)

stuworrall said:


> Thanks all. you really are too kind.  Anything you'd change about it?  The left side isnt as strong as the right but im hoping to improve it with stems and some interesting things now and dotted around.



I dont think anything ever needs changing with your layouts mate.

Personally I like how youve created the height at the back left side and really itching to see what you've done/doing plant wise.


----------



## Stu Worrall (12 Feb 2014)

Alastair said:


> I dont think anything ever needs changing with your layouts mate.
> 
> Personally I like how youve created the height at the back left side and really itching to see what you've done/doing plant wise.


Cheers Alastair 




TOO said:


> Looks strong. The curving of the substrate is rarely seen. What is the idea behind it?
> 
> Thomas


Ive seen it done a few times. Ive also tried to do a level lower front with sloped rocks at the side in the past and its never quite sat right with me. This way the curve leads your eyes up to the sides where there's more detail. With glass half full you could say the slope will lead you down to the centre where theres more detail up the valley to look at 

Anyway, apologies for not putting up the full build. Its been running for a few weeks now. I had a few issues with some melt at the beginning and lost some of the test plants but the bacteria is starting to kick in now. I also had a major problem with the co2 injection as my up got filled with water and was pressurising and not feeding in co2  This led to some more melt but its back on track now.

anyway, heres the build from scratch so you can see how the stones are supported..

Polystyrene and pummice filled tights for underneath the stones.


90x45x45 Sieryu Aquascape - 1 by Stu Worrall Photography, on Flickr

more stones in


90x45x45 Sieryu Aquascape - 2 by Stu Worrall Photography, on Flickr

more stones and tropica plant substrate.


90x45x45 Sieryu Aquascape - 3 by Stu Worrall Photography, on Flickr


90x45x45 Sieryu Aquascape - 4 by Stu Worrall Photography, on Flickr

Aquasoil and some stones moved around


90x45x45 Sieryu Aquascape - 5 by Stu Worrall Photography, on Flickr

Final arrangement with sand added


90x45x45 Sieryu Aquascape - 6 by Stu Worrall Photography, on Flickr

Some of the plants prepped and ready to go in


90x45x45 Sieryu Aquascape - 7 by Stu Worrall Photography, on Flickr

Eleocaris sp mini in the front and Ammania sp Bonsai


90x45x45 Sieryu Aquascape - 8 by Stu Worrall Photography, on Flickr

Some detail, HC cut into chunks and kept in 1cm of rockwool which was forced into the cracks in the stone


90x45x45 Sieryu Aquascape - 9 by Stu Worrall Photography, on Flickr

More water in and final planting complete


90x45x45 Sieryu Aquascape - 10 by Stu Worrall Photography, on Flickr

View from above


90x45x45 Sieryu Aquascape - 11 by Stu Worrall Photography, on Flickr

Then filled with water


90x45x45 Seiryu Tropica Aquascape by Stu Worrall Photography, on Flickr


----------



## EdwinK (12 Feb 2014)

Looks good.


----------



## parotet (12 Feb 2014)

Looks incredible... As usual!


----------



## Andy D (12 Feb 2014)

Superb!


----------



## darren636 (12 Feb 2014)

It looks incredible already.


----------



## Stu Worrall (12 Feb 2014)

darren636 said:


> It looks incredible already.


 
it looked pants after the dieback!  Its had one trim since then and the hairgrass is responding well now and the stems are growing.  Will get some updated pics this week.


----------



## Deano3 (12 Feb 2014)

thanks for sharing that stu very helpful and interesting to see how to you started and created the scape from scratch  love the layout I would like to try this mountain style one day, subscribed looking forward to seeing fill in

Dean


----------



## darren636 (12 Feb 2014)

It illustrates the quality of your hardscape


----------



## Alastair (12 Feb 2014)

One word...............b......e......a.....utiful


----------



## Four50 (12 Feb 2014)

Absolutely gorgeous


----------



## flygja (12 Feb 2014)

Very nice! The curving substrate level at the front does sorta accentuate the steepness of the slope.


----------



## LondonDragon (12 Feb 2014)

Alastair said:


> One word...............b......e......a.....utiful


Agreed


----------



## aliclarke86 (12 Feb 2014)

Yeah I guess it looks alright....... keep us updated 

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## Iain Sutherland (12 Feb 2014)

another worrall beaut  top job sir.


----------



## Antoni (12 Feb 2014)

That is supetb hardscape and wuth those plants...I can see a winner. I love the left hand side.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## mlgt (12 Feb 2014)

Looking good Stu.


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (12 Feb 2014)

looks great!


----------



## Fran (9 Oct 2014)

Looks great. Can you tell me roughly what was the total weight of the stones used as I'm thinking of ordering Seiryu by mail order and need to know how much to order to create a similar style layout. Thanks Stu.


----------



## Stu Worrall (9 Oct 2014)

there was probably about 40-50 kg in there as those big stones are very heavy


----------



## Mark Green (9 Oct 2014)

It's a shame your not around ukaps so much this year stu, I miss your great journals with loads of great pictures and a fantastic scape for all the members to be jealous off.

Looking forward to the fts of this scape, you really are an inspiration. Still a great result with iaplc, will be interesting to see what came above you

Cheers

Mark


----------



## ADA (9 Oct 2014)

You may think I dunno what I'm talking about lol but I'd swap out the dark tall thin stone on the left that's close to the centre in favour of something less sharp and slightly lighter, other than that it's spot on.


----------



## Crossocheilus (9 Oct 2014)

I agree with you ada, I do feel bad though criticising the work of someone that has produced so many amazing 'scapes, when I haven't even started a mediocre one...


----------



## Fran (10 Oct 2014)

40 to 50kgs you say. I better start saving my pennies. Thanks for reply and providing a great scape for others to enjoy and learn from. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Stu Worrall (10 Oct 2014)

Fran said:


> 40 to 50kgs you say. I better start saving my pennies. Thanks for reply and providing a great scape for others to enjoy and learn from. Keep up the good work.


I got some 20kg boxes from andy's aquatics which were £30 each but the big stones were from TGM for substantially more but I don tknow of anywhere else that sells seiryu that big.  You can cheat by putting cheaper rock where it wont be seen to prop the good stuff up 



Crossocheilus said:


> I agree with you ada, I do feel bad though criticising the work of someone that has produced so many amazing 'scapes, when I haven't even started a mediocre one...





ADA said:


> You may think I dunno what I'm talking about lol but I'd swap out the dark tall thin stone on the left that's close to the centre in favour of something less sharp and slightly lighter, other than that it's spot on.


No problems with constructive criticism  I did have some doubts with that stone and swapped it out twice with other stones.  You do need to look at the long term design  though because in the final IAPLC image the stems at the back are the same height as that stone... 



Mark Green said:


> It's a shame your not around ukaps so much this year stu, I miss your great journals with loads of great pictures and a fantastic scape for all the members to be jealous off.
> 
> Looking forward to the fts of this scape, you really are an inspiration. Still a great result with iaplc, will be interesting to see what came above you
> 
> ...


Thanks Mark.  Im hoping to get back on it soon as the wedding season is nearly over now and Ill have more time for scapes   A redo of my mini-m is due and im swapping the 90cm for a 120cm with some Kessils


----------



## ADA (10 Oct 2014)

Hang on has this scape finished? Or have you not posted the final pics yet under the ada rules?


----------



## Stu Worrall (10 Oct 2014)

those pics were just from the setup day. final pics are on hold due to the ada comp although I think ill probably post them before if I get the chance.

the scape is still running but is growing on for the next tank so looks a bugger!


----------



## ADA (10 Oct 2014)

Well I'm looking forward to it fella  .


----------



## REDSTEVEO (10 Oct 2014)

Amazing what you have done with all that rock! I'm jealous as hell, it looks so natural, can't wait to see what it turns out like.

More pics pleeease

Steve


----------



## drodgers (10 Oct 2014)

Amazing hard scape and plant arrangements! I can clearly see  why you're referred to as the master


----------



## Stu Worrall (16 Oct 2014)

Thanks all.  will get some pics up soon.


Ive had a complete balls up of the tank tonight thanks to my CRAPPY hydor inline heater.  Its been sat doing its job for several years with the thermostat taped up so it doesnt get knocked.

I came home tonight to find fish carnage in the tank   I had a shoal of about 25 neon tetras in there with guppies and pencilfish and tonight when I got in I found the guppies on the surface and many dead neons on the bottom.  I immediately checked the co2 thinking Id had an end of tank but that was fine and the drop checker normal. Off with the co2 just in case then I start going through what could have caused it and think to do an immediate water change.  It was only when I put my hand in the tank that I got a shock as it was like hot bath water in there   Im bloody fuming that the crappy hydor has cooked the tank as the thermostat has stuck in the on position and run all day it seems.

One big water change later and lots of cold water in and things have settled now.  Ive got about 5 neons left but the guppies just sat back and enjoyed the sauna it seems. Lost a few shrimp and the pencilfish were timid but have come back out now and Ill just have to see how the plants do as I was growing them on in prep for the next scape in the new 120cm so hopefully they wont melt.

So im now heaterless and thinking Ill have to go down the thermofilter route to get a heated tank without loads of equipment inside

sodding hydor


----------



## Andy D (16 Oct 2014)

Sorry to hear that! 

I hope you get it all sorted.

On a brighter note I am looking forward to the pics of the scape.


----------



## Antoni (17 Oct 2014)

Sorry to hear that Stu! Hopefully plants will recover! IMO any filter/heater using thermostat will be exposed to the same hazard .... I don't know what technology eheim termofilter uses...


----------



## Edvet (17 Oct 2014)

One of the reasons i like a sump, throw a few lower watt heaters in, if one hangs, no worries; if one stops, no worries. I've cooked some tanks in the past, i feel for you.


----------



## Sk3lly (17 Oct 2014)

Thats a real bummer Stu. Hope you get it sorted soon

Do you think it might be good practise then to replace the heater every couple of years maybe or is that just stupid?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stu Worrall (17 Oct 2014)

I think Ill probably go with an eheim as I do need another filter.  A few peeps have mentioned the 350t so that will go nicely with the 2078 I already have for the 120cm. Just need to find some cash!

Re replacing the problem is when to do it as youve no idea when it might fail.  Ian holdich said hes been through 3 of them (the hydor)!


----------



## Stu Worrall (20 Aug 2015)

Thread resurrection!

Thought I'd better put up the final picture for this tank.  I got pretty bummed with it towards the end and wasn't happy with it when the photo was taken for IAPLC 2014 as I'd not spent enough time on it

Anyway, this was the image for IAPLC 2014 where it ranked #282 so a drop from my previous years #82.  I never got to see it in the book as TGM have never imported the 2014 books   If anyone knows of any copies for sale in the world then let me know.

Seiryu Range - IAPLC Entry 2014 ranked at #282 by Stu Worrall, on Flickr


----------



## Dantrasy (21 Aug 2015)

I have the book. I can probably get hold of another copy for you.

Did you enter this year? Got your result?

Two friends of mine, first time entrants, did unbelievably well. they both got top 100.


----------



## Dantrasy (21 Aug 2015)

I'd like to see Lisbon #1 rank.

Amano wins !!!

Don't get too excited (it's just a guess)


----------



## Stu Worrall (21 Aug 2015)

Dantrasy said:


> I have the book. I can probably get hold of another copy for you.
> 
> Did you enter this year? Got your result?
> 
> Two friends of mine, first time entrants, did unbelievably well. they both got top 100.


That would be great if you could check.  Can pay on paypal?

Yep I did enter and got my results.  I haven't posted yet as the letter was a bit ambiguous on what could or could not be posted so I was holding off.


----------



## Stu Worrall (21 Aug 2015)

Dantrasy said:


> I'd like to see Lisbon #1 rank.
> 
> Amano wins !!!
> 
> Don't get too excited (it's just a guess)


Ha ha, that would be amazing!


----------



## Mark Green (21 Aug 2015)

stuworrall said:


> Thread resurrection!
> 
> Thought I'd better put up the final picture for this tank.  I got pretty bummed with it towards the end and wasn't happy with it when the photo was taken for IAPLC 2014 as I'd not spent enough time on it
> 
> ...



As always your scape looks great.

If your interested, you can purchase your copy of IAPLC , please contact at shop@adana.co.jp
All ADA need is your name, address and what publication your interested in buying. They will send you a link for payment. Just done this myself for the aqua journal, and IAPLC 2014 booklet.


----------



## Stu Worrall (21 Aug 2015)

Cheers Mark.  Ill send them a mail and see what Dantrasy says too

I think I tried ADA last year but didnt get a reply.  Maybe it fell in their spam


----------



## Dantrasy (22 Aug 2015)

Hi Stu, i can get you the book with iaplc 2014 entries. it's A$20 + post


----------

